# Can a single full sized goat be satisfied being kept with two dwarf goats?



## Miranda Kurucz (Nov 25, 2016)

This may be a bit of an ignorant/strange question --- 

So I have 2 Nigerian dwarf wethers coming in the new year. My cousin has this wonderful Toggenburg doe that is the most sweet docile thing in the world-- pretty much a big dog-- she is planning on breeding her in 2017 and if she does I'm considering bringing home one of the kids should she have a doe. 

What I am wondering -- as I am starting to set up our goat run as I will build a bigger stall for a larger sized breed of goat-- is would a standard sized goat do well with only small goat companions to herd with. I know this may be a silly question but I am curious if they do better with goat friends of their own size or if the company of a small goats is satisfactory.

I feel like a dolt asking this. Thank you for the patience with me! 

Also--- That's right. I'm already starting to plan out for the exponential explosion of my goat math.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 25, 2016)

Yes! Goat math! 

Nah I think they'll be fine.   Goats are so individual so there could be issues in any pairing  or all could be great.  Some big goats like to throw their weight around (and some Nigies like to try too). If the Wethers don't have horns you should have the Togg disbudded also.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2016)

We had all Nigerians when we got our first Lamancha.
Over the years our herd has gone through lots of changes but that first Lamancha is still good buddies with a Nigie she grew up with. We only have one of the Nigies out of that original group.
So they should do fine.

I will say it is interesting that we do see goats group together by breed over time.

Our Nigerians pretty much stick with Nigerians, Lamanchas- lamanachas. Nubian sticks with the mini nubians.
The one exception we see right now is on a group of kids from March this year, 2 are mini Nubes & 1 is a Mini Mancha. The dams were in a kidding stall together, were pregnancy partners, kidded days apart but the kids were all pulled and bottle raised together. They think they are 3 sisters. Yet the Nubian dam even though the kids were pulled, goes to the mini nubes (her kids) but doesn't like the mini mancha. 
Our other goats that kidded earlier, in Jan were all raised together.
We had 4 does kid in under 24 hours - (2 Nigerians 7 kids, 1 Lamancha 2kids and 1 Mini lamancha 3kids) 12 kids all pulled and bottle fed and raised together in the house then in the baby yard.... yet each stuck to it's own kind AND it's sibling/s! They all get along but it is interesting.

The one thing I do see often is when 2 are brought in together and then later a single sometimes that single will get left out even more so if a different breed. If young enough and if brought in around the same time there are usually less issues.


----------



## Miranda Kurucz (Nov 25, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Yes! Goat math!
> 
> Nah I think they'll be fine.   Goats are so individual so there could be issues in any pairing  or all could be great.  Some big goats like to throw their weight around (and some Nigies like to try too). If the Wethers don't have horns you should have the Togg disbudded also.


Make sure that everyone is bringing to same weapons... no guns to a knife fight so to say?

Also--- I'm super excited that I have been given an old culvert and I'm now making a couple hobbit hole hides as well as their shelter and tree house! I can't wait for spring and good weather to get it all going!!!


----------



## Miranda Kurucz (Nov 25, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> We had all Nigerians when we got our first Lamancha.
> Over the years our herd has gone through lots of changes but that first Lamancha is still good buddies with a Nigie she grew up with. We only have one of the Nigies out of that original group.
> So they should do fine.
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is I should bring home 2 standard sized goats....


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2016)

Oh most definitely! I do think it may be best for you to have a little variety... so the Togg and a LAMANCHA would complement one another nicely! 

Of course if you don't want a puppy like goat then don't get a Lamancha.

Bottle baby preferably!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 25, 2016)

We also have a mixed herd (Lamancha and Nigerians).

They all get along and babies don't care. It I agree with SBC that they tend to self- segregate as they get older and goat math happens. But, babies are babies and always play with each other.

Our buck pen has two Nigerians and a Lamancha. They all cuddle in the same house when it's cold, pee on themselves together, and eat together.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah some horned goats are fine but some use those horns to beat up their non horned friends. 

I don't have any full sized goats.  I have Nigerians and mini alpines.  I don't think they know they're different breeds. My smallest goat is my herd queen.


----------



## goatgirl1022 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yep, I have my sweet Alpine (our goat dog) living with my 4 Nigerian dwarfs. She should be fine


----------



## RathdrumGal (Jan 1, 2017)

You should watch to make sure that the larger goat is not hogging all the food.  I have two separate feeders so that the dominate goats crowd at the first feeder then I feed the lower status goats and the sheep at the second feeder.    My smaller goats boss around my full sized sheep.  This is more of an issue with larger herds.


----------



## goatgirl1022 (Jan 1, 2017)

RathdrumGal said:


> You should watch to make sure that the larger goat is not hogging all the food.  I have two separate feeders so that the dominate goats crowd at the first feeder then I feed the lower status goats and the sheep at the second feeder.    My smaller goats boss around my full sized sheep.  This is more of an issue with larger herds.



Yep, you should keep an eye on who is eating too much. All my ND's are fat, and eat more than my Alpine. I feed my Alpine separately while I'm milking her.


----------



## Miranda Kurucz (Jan 1, 2017)

goatgirl1022 said:


> Yep, you should keep an eye on who is eating too much. All my ND's are fat, and eat more than my Alpine. I feed my Alpine separately while I'm milking her.



Absolutely! We have decided instead of re vamping out old goat house that we are actually going to build a pretty decently sized 2 or 3 stall barn. This should make it easier to feed / separate / control if any issues do arise. 

I can't wait for goat day--- I am so excited!!!


----------

